# Growing Subwassertang ?



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

What is the best way to grow this stuff?
I haven’t decided how or where I will put it yet B/C I don’t know how to attach it to any thing. I was thinking of just let it grow on the substrate or attaching it to driftwood 
Please let me know what would you use and where can I get it.
Thank you


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

This is some info that i found from someone selling subwassertang on aquabid.com

"Certainly a different looking plant! Does not form roots but will adhere to things (rocks/driftwood) if left in place long enough. Easy to cultivate...just break into pieces and they grow into a new mass of plant. Not very needy but should have a medium amount of light."


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

You can attach it just like you would moss. Moss people tie it on with string.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

I just let it float on the substrate - it was just a golf ball size and now it's a handful.


----------

